# تعريب اتوكاد 2012



## ibrahimbsns (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احتاج كتاب معلم لاتوكاد 2012 معرب 

[email protected]​*


----------



## نجانجا (30 ديسمبر 2011)

لا يوجد


----------



## ابو ساره2011 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا يوجد حتى الان*


----------



## hossam ezat (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان استخدام الاتوكاد بلغته افضل لانه برنامج عالمى ونتواصل به بكل دول العالم


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

لا يوجد


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------



## niram (6 يوليو 2013)

ya rab 7d yfedk


----------



## ahmadinvest1 (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## هيثم طامش (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## MAKLAD (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لا يوجد


----------



## ميدوميدو2 (4 مارس 2014)

شكرا ً


----------



## على عدوس (24 مارس 2014)

ممكن تجد فيديوهات شرح لكن كتب صعبه
تحياتى


----------



## محمدحما (3 مايو 2014)

جزاكم اله خير


----------

